# steroid alternatives



## sees31312 (Jun 3, 2005)

are there any good steroid alternatives. it seems like everyone says they're all shitty are there any that can give you some serious gains, like impact nutrition maxteron. something along those lines if anyone knows anything i would appreciate the info.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 3, 2005)

stick with food


----------



## Ironaddict (Jun 4, 2005)

There is no Alternatives.  You either spend money for the real stuff or lose money on the Alternatives another words fake stuff.  There are some things that help but nothing will ever compare.  Only thing I will say is stick with all in one compounds like NO-EXPLODE, or ADENERGY STACK by optimum nutrition.  these things contain things like creatine-Dicreatine malate, L-Glutamine,Arginine,L-Taurne,L-Alanine,L-citrulline Malate, ADTP5.  These things along with eating every 2-3 hours good solid proteins and training heavy and hard 4-5 days a week will deliver decent results.  But there is no beating cycling a good Test and Deca cycle or maybe even EQ and Test something small and sticking to a reasonable dosage and reasonable cycle time.  It's not advise bro it's just opinion


----------



## thechopper (Jun 4, 2005)

I've tried em all and nothing compares. Use your money for groceries they will get you farther than any of these hyped up supplements.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 6, 2005)

sees31312 said:
			
		

> are there any good steroid alternatives. it seems like everyone says they're all shitty are there any that can give you some serious gains, like impact nutrition maxteron. something along those lines if anyone knows anything i would appreciate the info.


If I'm not mistaken these are Jeff Summers products. He is a snake oil salesman. 

If there was a good alternative, we wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## roadglide83 (Feb 25, 2015)

There is really no good alternative to the real thing. Don't waste your money on so called steroid alternatives.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 25, 2015)

roadglide83 said:


> Come on really?? Nice first post.


Edit that out roadglide
Just report these douchebags instead feeding them with quoting them


----------



## roadglide83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Edit that out roadglide
> Just report these douchebags instead feeding them with quoting them



Sorry about that. Fixed.


----------



## Sully (Feb 26, 2015)

Way to bump a 10 y/o thread from guys that are no longer active members!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Way to bump a 10 y/o thread from guys that are no longer active members!


Well actually genius it was a spammer so no ones in here bumping anything


----------



## Sully (Feb 26, 2015)

Where? I don't see anything from a spammer. Was it already deleted?


----------



## roadglide83 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Where? I don't see anything from a spammer. Was it already deleted?



Yes I didn't bump it I just called him out for spamming. Thanks.


----------



## Sully (Feb 27, 2015)

My bad then


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 28, 2015)

One alternative, which is not using, has been proven time and again to yield smallness!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old thread bumped due to spam but as the years have passed there are definitely more options available to guys who don't want to use steroids (not sure why but they are some). SARM's would be my recommendation. Allot on guys don't want to inject so that's another advantage to sarms.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 4, 2015)

sees31312 said:


> are there any good steroid alternatives. it seems like everyone says they're all shitty are there any that can give you some serious gains, like impact nutrition maxteron. something along those lines if anyone knows anything i would appreciate the info.



The most popular alternatives to steroids are:
-Lack of muscle size
-Lack of strength
-Lack sex drive
-Lack of over all well feeling

I don't like the alternatives much......


CG


----------

